# I need help to save some money



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

Any one know if its hard or not to replace the fans in the engine bay , with the small amount of room i barely did my belt , how hard is it do take fans out anyone have a step by step , or a site with someone that has done this on their own thanks guys , 
:beer:


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

You will probably have to put the engine bay in the service position which is everything in front of the fenders removed. Not likely many DIYers would take on this job. A Bentley manual would be a good guide if you decide to do it.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks , thats what i was told by dealer


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

Remove the engine to replace the fans? I would think putting the bumper/radiator support into Service Position would do it...


----------

